# The Mother Of All Mods



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

The 28BHS is a great floor plan, but I have recently been thinking of way to make it the perfect floor plan for us. After several months of careful planning and consideration, I decided the time was right. This is what I have done:

1.	â€œStretchedâ€ the length to 36â€™ 6â€
2.	Added 2 Slides
3.	Added a half bath
4.	re-configured the hitch

I am pleased with the results, but my bank account is a little bit lighter right now.

What do you think?





































Picked it up last night. We are loading up and heading out for Darlington!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

THAT'S A MONSTER!!!!!!! Please take some pics of the interior, too, and post 'em when you tell us all how wonderful your maiden voyage was!!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Shweeeet!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice Fiver! Congrats.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

LOL...I was trying to figure out the engineering and welding that went into that mod, man you did one heck of a job!


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Wow !!!! Nice job, Looks OEM







Congrats!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

2 bedrooms and a bath-and-a-half


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pretty soon Doug's going to need to change the name to OutbackersandSOB.com









Congrats on the new setup!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It is Beautiful, best of Luck & Many Many Memories to follow.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see nothing on the mod list that stated decal change so just put the correct decals on and all is well









Looks real nice, congrats and good luck with it.









John


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow- lets see the pics of the interior. What a beautiful looking rig- Congrats!!!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats!! That is a great floor plan. Too bad it isn't offered in the Outback line or we may have considered it as well. There needs to be more bunk house options in the 5ers...Keystone are you listening??


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

VERRRRY NICE!!







Can't wait until Luray so we can get the grand tour. You are still going to that rally aren't you?? With a unit like this, you probably don't have to do any of the regular "mods", right!?!
david


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude! - Sweet !


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll take some interior pics this weekend.

We are still in for the Luray Rally and will be glad to show her off.

Some of the usual mods that we do to Outbacks come installed from the factory - "No Fuss Flush", Battery Disconnect", Power landing gear (but I think that is standard on most 5ers).

Some other nice features are -Filtered water faucet in the kitchen, ceiling fan, built in TV/DVD player, Full size dresser and TONS of cabinet storage everywhere. As you can imagine, the biggest difference is the interior space.

It towed nice on the way home last night (about a 2 hour drive). The B&W Companion hitch is very nice, but I need to adjust it a little. I only have a little over 5" of clearance over the truck bed. I think I can get another inch or two and still be pretty level. I was scared to death when I first pulled off the lot, same as I was when I first got the OB. I got it backed into my driveway fine on the first try.

My Outback went to a good home. I told the new owners about the site when they first looked at my OB. I know they have lurked a bit. Hopefully they will sign on soon. We are going to try to camp near each other at the Charlotte race next weekend in case they need help figuring out how things work. I will offer them some of the special â€˜Kool-Aideâ€™


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats that sure is sweet









Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! What a slick set of mods, you must be a master craftsman. However, I think you misspelled "Outback"...










Reverie


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Pretty soon Doug's going to need to change the name to OutbackersandSOB.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Keystoners.com. Ah wait, that still won't cover some of you. How bout www.wespendalotofmoneyontoysandloveit.com Kinda catchy, huh.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice Fiver









Lots of room, and very nice floor plan!

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Humpty you SOB. I'm envious that you will be at Darlington and I will be moving relatives. BTW I like the mod.
Bob


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice mod, what did you do for the rest of the weekend!?!














If you aren't happy with the mods I guess I could take it off your hands if I had to.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks really nice, roomy too.

Enjoy all that space. We still like our 25rss just fine. Still modding!


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

More bathrooms than my stick house.









Beautiful looking rig. I can't wait to see the interior.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy smokes that is a nice 5er. Congrats!

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> How bout www.wespendalotofmoneyontoysandloveit.com Kinda catchy, huh.


I like it!! Doug, you listening out there?


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

You do great work.







when can you start on my 23ft.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Can you swing by our place and help us with whose mods? Sure is nice looking doesn't even look like a home make job.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Humpty said:


> The 28BHS is a great floor plan, but I have recently been thinking of way to make it the perfect floor plan for us. After several months of careful planning and consideration, I decided the time was right. This is what I have done:
> 
> 1.	â€œStretchedâ€ the length to 36â€™ 6â€
> 2.	Added 2 Slides
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

At the last show here I was eyeballing the TTs with that true double bedroom layout. I really like the look of that rear bedroom that is a real room.

IMO it's the perfect layout, if I just had a few less kids.









Congratulations.


----------

